# How to feed shredded beet pulp



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I just bought shredded beet pulp to try to put a tad bit of extra weight on the new 3 1/2 yr old wether. A guy at the feed store said to soak it or they may choke on it, it that true? Seems like I've read that some people give it dry, but is it better to soak it and if so for how long? The bag says 15 minutes and the feed store guy said 12 hours! And how much should I give him? He gets a little Nutrena Top Goat and a few sunflower seeds every couple of days, but should I give him beet pulp daily? He's on a good grass hay and Bar Ale Minerals (how much of that daily? Should I just mix it in with his feed?)

And for the 4 month old wether, should I give him any beet pulp as well? I want these guys to be fed well but not to over do it.

And someone recommended kelp, but in which form? Kelp meal like for fertilizer? How much and how to feed? 

Is it good to put apple cider vinegar in their water?
Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

I have feed shredded beet pulp to my horses in the past. I would usually soak it for a couple of hours. You can see when it absorbs the water and turns it to a softer more palatable mix. I think 12 hours would be overkil. For lack of time, I have heard of people mixing it and leaving set until the next days feeding. I do not like to do that in the summer time. I feed the beet pulp pellets now because they are easier and they are a dollar cheaper. I never feed beet pulp to my goats but it would probably would put weight on them. You can also buy whole flax seed by the 50lb bag and grind it up in a small coffee grinder. I just fill the grinder up with a couple ounces. Its a great source of oil for them. I really notice a differance in coat and skin. I feed my goats a purina product called Noble goat. I give them a little every day plus some alfafa pellets. They also have pasture during the day and then I let them pick in our woods. If they had their choice, they would rather eat tree leaves from low hanging branches.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=517&p=3770&hilit=beet#p3770

Here is the forum link to this topic!


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Does the flax seed really need to be ground up for a goats? I grind my flax seed but not for the goats. Animal grade kelp meal is sold at the farm and feed store in 50 lbs bags. It is 4% protien. I mix it 50% with another mineral because we have selenium deficent hay and kelp is not high in selenium.


----------

